# Children's Postcard Exchange



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2006)

As many of you know, I live in the USA andhomeschool my children including 7 year old Matthew. We arecurrently doing a section on "Children of the World" and I am lookingfor children around Matthew's age from foreign countries who would liketo exchange a postcard with him.

Interested parties can email me privately at [email protected]



Many thanks to those who can help me with this project that will be fun and educational for kids!



Pam


----------



## samixXx (Dec 1, 2006)

hey pam
i have a sister who turned 9 in july that said she would be intrested in writeing to him.
my own daughter is only 2 she could send her scribbles but im not sure he would understand! 
did u want someone that spoke a different language or english?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2006)

Language doesn't matter - our primary goal is tobe able to find the country that the postcard came from (forgeography). Writing the postcards with also help with grammarskills.

If you'd like to send your sister's mailing address to the email addy Iprovided, we'll send a postcard right out and I'll email you ourmailing addy so she can reciprocate. Pictures and lettersabout writers and their countries are also welcome. (We'll even takescribbles from a 2 year old LOL)

I thank you so much for your quick response. Matthew is going to be thrilled!



Pam

[email protected]


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Pam...

I know I'm not in a different country, but California sure is a longway from PA as far as just about everything, so maybe he'd like apostcard from my daugther? She's going to be 7 in Feb, andI'm sure would be _thrilled _to send him a postcard!

Let me know what you think...I haven't brought the idea up to her yet. 

Rosie


----------



## cheryl (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Pam,

My son Jeremy just turned 11 on the 27th nov,i'm sure he would be happy to exchance postcards 



cheryl


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi! Pam 

Do you think Matthew would like receiving postcards from a little 10 yr old Texas girl.

I'm sure Kristy would love to swap postcards with Matthew!:yes:

Here's her email[email protected]

P.S *Cheryl13* I love the new Avitar Pic.



MikeE.
"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## cheryl (Dec 1, 2006)

*tenacrewoods wrote: *


> Hi! Pam
> 
> Do you think Matthew would like receiving postcards from a little 10 yr old Texas girl.
> 
> ...


Aww i'm sure Matthew would love it!



and thanks Mike,that's Miss Chocolate Bunny 



cheryl


----------



## samixXx (Dec 1, 2006)

i think this post card exchange is a great idea!
my sister loves writting, lol its only dec 1st and already ive got 3 christmas cards off her! 

she is also just after moving schools so instead of going to an englishspeaking school she is now in a strict all irish speaking school!
so she might write a few lines in our native language!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2006)

Postcards from US states would certainly help with studying all the states!

I bought 8 PA postcards today, but will certainly pick up more if needed 

Thank you Rosie and Mike. Mike - can you have Kristi send hermailing addy to [email protected] -subject postcard exchange?

Certainly looking forward to exchanging with Jeremy also Cheryl!

Matthew will address and send out postcards as mailing addresses arereceived by us. (Remember not to post them publicly - send them to myemail addy at [email protected]) all addresses will be kept private and deleted afterMatthew sends out his postcards.

He is really looking forward to this! Thank you everyone!!!

Pam



(Sami - Kellie's postcard is going out tomorrow, so please let me know if she doesn't receive it).


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 1, 2006)

So, let me know if you'd like our Emily to send a postcard your guys' way!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> So, let me know if you'd like our Emily to send a postcardyour guys' way!




Most certainly!

Anyone interested can email meat[email protected] forMatthew's mailing address. Please also include your child'saddress if they would like to receive a postcard from Matthew.

Pam


----------



## cheryl (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Pam!

I just sent you our address 



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, I'm ina foreign country.:biggrin: 

I'll check and see if my next door neighbour'ssons want to dosomething more constructive than play 'How Loud Can You Scream' at 8AM.:shock: (They really do havecontests, and they're very good). :caffeine

The exchange is a great idea.  



sas


----------



## pamnock (Dec 2, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hey, I'm ina foreign country.:biggrin:
> 
> I'll check and see if my next door neighbour'ssons want to dosomething more constructive than play 'How Loud Can You Scream' at 8AM.:shock: (They really do havecontests, and they're very good). :caffeine
> 
> ...




Super!



I can't believe other families also have "how loud can you scream" contests!

Stephanie and Matthew love to do that - I can't believe that no one has ever called the policeLOL

:foreheadsmack:



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 3, 2006)

Kellie D. and Jeremy M. - Your postcards were mailed out yesterday, so please let us know if you don't receive them.

Matthew is looking forward to hearing from you also 



Pam



Matthew:


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 3, 2006)

I might be able to see if my 9 year old cousinwould like to join in, maybe get her school involved! We're in englandso this is a place that hasn't been done yet!

I'll talk to her.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 3, 2006)

*pinksalamander wrote:*


> I might be able to see if my 9 year old cousin would like tojoin in, maybe get her school involved! We're in england so this is aplace that hasn't been done yet!
> 
> I'll talk to her.




That would be wonderful! More than one from each country arecertainly welcome in case someone doesn't send a card back to Matthew.

So far, the addresses we have received to send a postcard to are:

Kellie D. of Ireland

Jeremy M. of Austrailia

Thank you!

Pam


----------



## cheryl (Dec 3, 2006)

cool,Jeremy is looking forward to this

will let you know when he recieves the postcard 



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh! I just realized! Myhusband's cousin, Joyce, (with whom I've become close friends) has adaughter named Vanessa, who I believe is about 10yrs. Wouldhe like to exchange postcards with her, too?

I'll ask Joyce if she'd like to do it before I give out her address, obviously! Hehe!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you Rosie!

A postcard will be heading out to Emily in Sun Valley, CA!



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2006)

We've just heard that Jeremy received his postcard from Matthew 

Did Kellie receive hers?

Mike - Kristy had emailed me and said she would like to participate, but she didn't include her address in the email.



I'm hoping that Matthew will receive at least one postcard:wave:



Pam


----------



## samixXx (Dec 14, 2006)

hey pam

kellie received hers yesterday and she is sending one back to mathewwhich i will post later. she was very excited receiving a postcard frompennsylvania.
my parents think its a great idea, much better then her being stuck to the playstation!

if anyone else would like to swop a postcard with kellie can you please pm or email me at [email protected]


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi! Pam 

I was wondering what happened, The little Bugger didn't even tell meshe had gotten your email!:disgust:Luckily I checked her email and just found it . The 3TexasPostCards will be sent out this afternoon!

Sorry! Pam My girls would forget their Heads if they weren't attached.:roflmao:

P.S:I also sentyou an Email!

MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Mike!Kristy's postcard is going out today. :bunny18

Pam


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi! Pam

My Wife took the Postcard to the Post office,She decided itwould be better to send just 1cardfornowand then when Mathew sendsKristy one She'll send himanother.

This way they can continue toLearn about each others Statesand about their bunnies or whateverthrough the Postcards andhave something elseto look forward too. :wink

Wellatleast for the 3 cardsKristy bought anyway.:sunshiner untilone or the other gets tired of doing it!:yes:

What do You Think?



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds great Mike! Kristy's postcardhas also been mailed. There are a number of postcards at ourlocal drugstore that feature scenes from our surrounding lakearea. The postcard that went out today has a number ofPennsylvania landmarks including the 300 foot high Kinzu Bridge(tornado tore much of it down).







Here's our town . . .

http://jamestownpa.com/

We live directly across from the "Mark Twain Manor".



Pam


----------



## ec (Dec 14, 2006)

this is a great idea for the kids!

Pam, i used to live up our way, and got a real kick out of theJamestown homepage - especially the fact that "bait and tackle" islisted right under "attractions."  (I'm down in the centralpart of PA now, in an equally remote area.... but lived as a city girlfor many years before coming here.)

Edit: you can keep all that snow corralled in the NW part of the state, too!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

YAY!! Emily got her postcard, and wasjust thrilled as punch (I know, mixing my metaphors...I'm known for it,hehe)!! She takes it everywhere she goes!

We'll be getting some California postcards soon, and send one out to you in a few days! 

I'll let you know when it's in the mail. 

Thanks! Tell Matthew he made her day!!! 

Rosie*


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 14, 2006)

Pam 

Jamestown sounds wonderful, I checked out the site and it is absolutely beautiful.
I'd love to live there but I'm allergic to really cold weather!:laugh:


Here's A bit aboutCut NShootTx.History!

This Link describes our little Town pretty Good!




MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Thanks! Tell Matthew he made her day!!!


Hehe,Jeremy actually took his postcard to school and showed it for show and tell



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

OH, that's so cute! If my daughter weren't being homeschooled, she would, too!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 14, 2006)

Loved reading about the Cut N Shoot post office! 

We have a dual feed store/post office out here near us. (But no elephants LOL)

However, there are wolves, cheetahs, camels, monkeys, bison, elk, zebraand a heck of a big lion and misc.othercreaturesright down the road!



Pam


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh! Pam

That picture of Matthew with the white Deer reminds me of an email my Mom sent me. 

A family Memberof oursfoundthis baby Albino Deer in the middle of the road and no Momma anywherein sight. They took it home and nursed it till the Texas Wildlife Teamcould come pick him Up.

Look at All that Pink! Eyes,Nose &amp; hooves &amp; how tiny it is Compared to a Size 10 Shoe!:wink









MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi! Pam 

Kristy got her Postcard from Matthew today and Loved it.

She'll be sending him another Texas Card in the next couple of days!



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## pamnock (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Mike!!!!!!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Dec 23, 2006)

Mike,

Matthew was absolutely thrilled to get his postcard from Kristin today!

Many thanks and happy holidays!

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jan 9, 2007)

Matthew was thrilled to receive a postcard today from Jeremy in Australia! 

Thanks Jeremy!

Pam


----------



## samixXx (Jan 9, 2007)

pam did mathew ever receive kellies card?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 9, 2007)

*samixXx wrote: *


> pam did mathew ever receive kellies card?




So far, just from Jeremy (Australia) and Kristy (Texas). Hopefully Kellie's card will arrive soon!



Pam


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2007)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Matthew was thrilled to receive a postcard today from Jeremyin Australia!
> 
> Thanks Jeremy!


Sorry it took so long Pam!

cheryl


----------

